# oldies but goldies Kleiner Mix von A-V x49



## bofrost (5 Sep. 2010)

> Unter dem Motto:Was die Mädels früher taten,ein bunter Mix von bekannten aber auch teils lustigen Bildern
> 
> Angelica Domröse,Beatrice Kessler,Carolin Fink,Christiane Krüger,Christiane Rücker,
> Elke Sommer,Evelyn Opela,Franziska Walser,Gila v.Weitershausen,
> ...





































































































































[


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Sep. 2010)

Toll! Glückwunsch!


----------



## menne1 (5 Sep. 2010)

:thx:für die klasse Zusammenstellung!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## haddock (5 Sep. 2010)

Na, das ist ja eine schöne Zusammenstellung. Thx für die netten Erinnerungen


----------



## walme (5 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## couriousu (5 Sep. 2010)

schöne Sammlung


----------



## tiger571 (6 Sep. 2010)

Danke, Tolle Sammlung aus alten Zeiten


----------



## Monstermac (6 Sep. 2010)

danke , hat spass gemacht!!:thumbup:

mm


----------



## pieasch (6 Sep. 2010)

Super mix, vielen dank!!!


----------



## micha03r (7 Sep. 2010)

einfach spitzenmäßig,danke


----------



## Nordic (7 Sep. 2010)

Einfach Super!!!! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Afrikapaul (7 Sep. 2010)

toll, Senta Berger als Gelbe Gefahr


----------



## kurt666 (8 Sep. 2010)

Super Bilder. Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Sep. 2010)

Danke .Ein sehr schöner Mix.


----------



## Siralos (8 Sep. 2010)

Öfter mal was Neues Altes !

:thumbup:


----------



## starkstrom (9 Sep. 2010)

schaut jetzt besser aus


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2010)

Klasse Mix


----------



## namor66 (10 Sep. 2010)

sehr schöne bilder, danke


----------



## scorpi34 (10 Sep. 2010)

danke,danke


----------



## enzo100 (10 Sep. 2010)

Ein gelungener Beitrag. Dankeschön.


----------



## pa1ul (10 Sep. 2010)

sehr gut weiter so
Danke


----------



## pa1ul (10 Sep. 2010)

sehr gut weiter so
vielen Dank


----------



## Reinhold (13 Sep. 2010)

Schön war die Zeit - DANKE für die Super Bilder !!!


----------



## cool.drive (13 Sep. 2010)

Eine ganz feine Sammlung "alter" Frauen!:thumbup:


----------



## Soloro (30 Sep. 2010)

Herrlicher Mix!:thumbup:
Schönen Dank dafür!


----------



## termi5 (5 Okt. 2010)

Na da sind ja ein paar nette Bilder dabei


----------



## Iberer (5 Okt. 2010)

Eine super Sammlung. Und alle Titten sind echt !


----------



## fredclever (7 Okt. 2010)

Netter Mix, danke dafür.


----------



## malboss (15 Okt. 2010)

einfach super
danke


----------



## paauwe (21 Okt. 2010)

Tolle Zusammenstellung! Danke!!


----------



## starkstrom (24 Okt. 2010)

je oller je toller


----------



## solo (25 Okt. 2010)

toller mix,da war noch alles echt,danke


----------



## drpdfp (25 Okt. 2010)

schöne bilder:thumbup:
bitte noch mehr davon:WOW:


----------



## porsche (25 Okt. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (26 Okt. 2010)

kleiner feiner mix danke


----------



## Whisky (30 Okt. 2010)

Toller Mix! Auch die <Oldies> waren mal jung! Danke!


----------



## tassilo (30 Okt. 2010)

Diese Fotos der alten Schule sind wirklich suuuper!!! Besten DANK :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Friedelknurz (31 Okt. 2010)

Suuuuuper!!


----------



## fredclever (31 Okt. 2010)

Schnuckelig danke


----------



## leicesterle (1 Nov. 2010)

Guck mal an, was die seriösen Damen von heute in früheren Zeiten so gezeigt haben.
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## fraenzchen (12 Nov. 2010)

Da sind ja einige heisse Feger dabei!!!
Danke!


----------



## Glubschi (12 Nov. 2010)

Besten Dank, viel natürlicher als so manche heutige "Schönheit"!


----------



## fredclever (12 Nov. 2010)

Klasse danke


----------



## Friedelknurz (28 Nov. 2010)

Danke, der Wahnsinn!!


----------



## HelmutH (29 Nov. 2010)

super Beitrag, danke


----------



## Reinhold (29 Nov. 2010)

Schön war die Zeit - Danke für die Bilder !!!!


----------



## TTranslator (1 Dez. 2010)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Post.
Das lässt glatt die Jugend wieder auferstehen


----------



## KStruever (6 Dez. 2010)

Danke für diese Zusammenstellung netter Erinnerungen.Klasse!


----------



## frank.seavers (28 Dez. 2010)

klasse mix, danke


----------



## Saurer290D (29 Dez. 2010)

Toller Mix von alten Bekannten in jungen Jahren. Leider hatten damals "Bärchen" noch Hochkonjunktur.


----------



## tassilo (29 Dez. 2010)

Klasse Fotos :thumbup:


----------



## gpunkt0564 (31 Dez. 2010)

Sind spitzen mädels !!!
Danke !!!


----------



## tiefschneetaucher (22 Jan. 2011)

netter mix


----------



## f80 (23 Jan. 2011)

da sind viele schöne Raritäten dabei - herrlicher Mix!


----------



## Kussnuss (23 Jan. 2011)

Feiner Mix!
:thumbup:


----------



## Tschulling (24 Jan. 2011)

bofrost schrieb:


> http://img165.imagevenue.com/loc243/th_93037:)
> [URL=http://img146.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93039_ChristianeKrueger1_123_67lo.jpg][IMG]http://img146.imagevenue.com/loc67/th_93039_ChristianeKrueger1_123_67lo.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kayleigh1960 (24 Jan. 2011)

Echt spitze, da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach!!


----------



## KarlMai (24 Jan. 2011)

super Mix, vielen Dank


----------



## dumbas (14 März 2011)

netter Mix, vielen Dank!


----------



## rallep (26 Apr. 2011)

super mix..danke fuer die muehe


----------



## Tschulling (3 Mai 2011)

bofrost schrieb:


> auch die "Alten" sind immer wieder sehenswert ! Danke


----------



## WASSERGEIST (7 Mai 2011)

Super gemacht.Das ist spitze...


----------



## Jave (27 Mai 2011)

Klasse, danke


----------



## mirona (7 Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## Reinhold (9 Juni 2011)

Früher war doch alles Besser - vielen Dank für die Bilder !!!


----------



## lisaplenske (10 Juni 2011)

Klasse Arbeit mit einigen echten Raritäten ! Danke dafür !


----------



## Chris Töffel (3 Juli 2011)

Danke für die tollen alten Kamellen.


----------



## Beata (17 Aug. 2011)

Absolute Toparbeit!Der Kandidat bekommt 100 Punkte!Geile RARITÄTEN!!!


----------



## tassilo (17 Aug. 2011)

super Bilder,einfach klasse


----------



## BlackPanther65 (23 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup:

Da kommen Erinnerungen wieder

Danke!!!


----------



## Snoopy (26 Aug. 2011)

Sind ein paar schöne Schätzchen dabei, Danke.


----------



## kervin1 (9 März 2012)

Danke sehr.


----------



## Meickel (13 Okt. 2012)

echt Klasse Mann, danke


----------



## Ywiii (13 Okt. 2012)

schöner Beitrag


----------



## colin (14 Okt. 2012)

der Mix ist toll, wünsche mir mehr von solchen Beiträgen


----------



## Justus (30 Dez. 2012)

Die Fotos von früher haben einen besonderen Reiz, wegen ihrer Natürlichkeit


----------



## kne1963 (13 Jan. 2013)

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## pic (13 Jan. 2013)

Super Klasse, vielen Dank für die "oldies"


----------



## linu (16 Jan. 2013)

Danke das ist eine tolle Zusammenstellung


----------



## carlom (16 Jan. 2013)

Das ist doch mal sehr nett! Klasse Mix!:thx:schön


----------



## whhisper (17 Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## gaddaf (21 Feb. 2013)

Tolle Sammlung, klasse gemacht!


----------



## Johnny59 (13 März 2013)

Schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## nomorede (26 März 2013)

Aaaah, da werden Erinnerungen wach!


----------



## gdab (5 Mai 2013)

Schön anzusehen :thx:


----------



## zock45 (8 Mai 2013)

Mit Gespür für tolle Qualität zusammengestellte Sammlung, vielen Dank!


----------



## vbg99 (8 Mai 2013)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung! Das weckt Erinnerungen!


----------



## Reddragon 123 (13 Mai 2013)

Auch die Bilder von damals haben das Gewisse etwas.
Vielen Dank dafür!!!


----------



## [email protected] (13 Mai 2013)

:thx: Super Sammlug toller Frauen


----------



## howard25 (13 Mai 2013)

Danke!!!


----------



## oslavmann (7 Juli 2014)

Das waren sehr schöne Zeiten.
Danke!


----------



## hasil (9 Juli 2014)

Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch!


----------



## krone (9 Juli 2014)

hast du Klasse gemacht, Danke !!!!


----------



## tanzboy (10 Juli 2014)

Klasse!!!!


----------



## pactumg (6 Jan. 2015)

great collection


----------

